# smoke house to fire box distance?



## gsuders86 (Mar 18, 2020)

Building a new smoker.  The smokehouse portion will be cinder block/ cedar, probably 40"x40" outside and 6' or so tall.   What is the optima distance from the smokehouse should the firebox be built?


----------



## daveomak (Mar 18, 2020)

If you want a really good cold smoke, about 10'.....  Buried works good using an 8-10" drain tile or steel pipe...
Or, for cold smoke, a very small fire in a 5 gallon steel bucket, inside the smoker, with a sheet steel lid partially askew to allow for minimal air supply...
Or use the AMNTS for smoke generation and an electric heater, when needed to keep the temp around 50-70F...


----------

